# Black sand?



## marigoldkelly95 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm thinking of changing to sand preferably black. I thought I'd ask the pros;

What?
Where? 
Cost?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use Flourite black sand, it's expensive and I order online (with free shipping).


----------



## marigoldkelly95 (Feb 9, 2012)

Where do you order it from?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

Some use "Spectraquartz" (something along those lines... Im sure they'll be along),.

In my 55, I used the $20 pound bags of black sand I got at Petco. Around $17/bag. I used 40 lbs and its more than enough for my tank.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Caribsea Super Naturals Tahitian Moon, around $20/20lb bag.
There are a number of blasting media options as well, or slag as they're sometimes called.


----------



## marigoldkelly95 (Feb 9, 2012)

I've heard of the carbon or coal slag. From my understanding it contains no iron as long as its coal. Its supposed to be inert too. Anyone used this?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

BillD. :thumb:


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

spectraquartz was nice, i'd never use something other than this. It doesn't float, stays on the bottom of the tank. and* i didn't need to rinse it* when i first added it to the tank. 
Price is about $30 for a 50lbs bag.


----------



## rachelchick (Mar 20, 2007)

So, did you end up getting your sand already? I've used coal slag for years and really, really like it. Plus - super cheap.


----------



## Mostlydave (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm planning on using black diamond (coal slag/sand blasting sand) from tractor supply in the tank I'm setting up now!


----------



## marigoldkelly95 (Feb 9, 2012)

That's what I used! So far so good. Looks really nice but you will have to rinse it for quite a while and your tank will be a little cloudy for a day.


----------



## aprildawn (Sep 8, 2010)

i know that this post is old but is anyone having problems with the black diamond coal slag blasting sand? i am thinking about using it when i set up my south american tank.


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

marigoldkelly95 said:


> I've heard of the carbon or coal slag. From my understanding it contains no iron as long as its coal. Its supposed to be inert too. Anyone used this?


This is what I used....









Just as a side note, I purchased this for $7 per 50 pound bag. I bought some black sand at my LFS and it turned out the same 
but a Whole lot more.

If you use this, RINSE IT WELL! It's dirty stuff.

All in all, I like it. Especially for the price! :dancing:


----------



## aprildawn (Sep 8, 2010)

that's what i was looking at. i will give it a try. thanks much!!


----------



## Mostlydave (Apr 2, 2012)

I ended up using black diamond in my tank as well, It's been running for about 3 months with no problems! I have it moderately planted, I added some root tabs for the plants, So far my rams love it. The only thing I'm not sure about is using a gravel vac with it, this is my first sand tank. Does anyone else vac sand tanks or just do water changes?


----------



## aprildawn (Sep 8, 2010)

i have a tank with PFS & it isn't that hard to vac. I put a deep bowl under the faucet & hold the python over the sand. it picks up the mess & sometimes some sand (hence the bowl). after a while, you will get the hang of it.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

I have used black blasting sand for a while now, and mine is a nickel slag. Very inexpensive, and quite dirty. I passed it back and forth between a couple of buckets to allow the wind to remove much of the really fine stuff before washing. The trick to washing it is to do it in small quantities. The nature of the sand is that it will trap particles that you have swirled around, so small quantities makes it easier.
Be aware, that blasting sand comes in a variety of grit sizes. The black sand I am using is #20 grit, which is the same grit size as PFS. I have a bag of #12 , which is coarser, for my next tank.


----------



## ChuckFinley (Jul 31, 2012)

where can this be bought or how can I find out where?


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

SobrietyRocks707 said:


> PM sent


I'm thinking of this for my next tank as well, love that black sand! Can you PM me with info as well? Thanks!

P.S. Sobriety, love your avatar


----------



## SobrietyRocks707 (Feb 23, 2012)

HAHA Yeah! Limpit ROCKS! 

PM sent


----------



## halffrozen (Sep 24, 2011)

I used Petco's black sand... the thing about black sand is that you can see everything on it.

I LOVED having black sand don't get me wrong... but I honestly am happier with beach sand. Looks better then any other sand out there.


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

I was all worked up over Tahitian Moon black sand, but in the one tank I used it in I found that it tended to bring out the dark colors in my rocks, and in my fish. Fish that are supposed to be white... look dirty... and yeah there's poo everywhere and it sure shows.

With the black sand and the black background, it's just too much black. Now I have about six unused bags sitting on the porch.

I think I may paint the back of that tank with a sand colored/textured paint when I get to it. I like the contrast of the black background with the natural colored sand, so maybe the opposite will look as good.


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

Dawg2012 said:


> I was all worked up over Tahitian Moon black sand, but in the one tank I used it in I found that it tended to bring out the dark colors in my rocks, and in my fish. Fish that are supposed to be white... look dirty... and yeah there's poo everywhere and it sure shows.
> 
> With the black sand and the black background, it's just too much black. Now I have about six unused bags sitting on the porch.
> 
> I think I may paint the back of that tank with a sand colored/textured paint when I get to it. I like the contrast of the black background with the natural colored sand, so maybe the opposite will look as good.


I was wondering about how that would look in real life. I love the pictures of the tanks with black sand, black background and white rocks. But my 55g with a tan PFS and white holey rock just seems too dark with a black background. Perhaps I need taller rocks to offset the black, or better lighting. I've also thought that textured paint in a tan or sand color might be really nice (although might be too much tan in my tank!). Would love to hear how it comes out with your repainting, Dawg if you decide to go through with it (with pics!)


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ladyfish said:


> Dawg2012 said:
> 
> 
> > I was all worked up over Tahitian Moon black sand, but in the one tank I used it in I found that it tended to bring out the dark colors in my rocks, and in my fish. Fish that are supposed to be white... look dirty... and yeah there's poo everywhere and it sure shows.
> ...


That is my tank.....all black and bright white holey rocks. I love the colors on my fish. It really is all about personal taste the same with lights and fish.

The black sand does show poop but I have such strong current that it keeps it off the sand. The ONLY problem I have with it is my BN eats the top layer of my holey rock while munching algae and his poop is then bright white and sinks like a rock quite literally. I have to wait till a fish is sifting to break it up. Other than that I love it.

Having said that I am sure I will get tired of it and go to something else. I know in the past I would change every year or so. I have 4 large piles of different kinds of rocks and substrate out in my backyard and shed.


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> That is my tank.....all black and bright white holey rocks. I love the colors on my fish. It really is all about personal taste the same with lights and fish.
> 
> The black sand does show poop but I have such strong current that it keeps it off the sand. The ONLY problem I have with it is my BN eats the top layer of my holey rock while munching algae and his poop is then bright white and sinks like a rock quite literally. I have to wait till a fish is sifting to break it up. Other than that I love it.
> 
> Having said that I am sure I will get tired of it and go to something else. I know in the past I would change every year or so. I have 4 large piles of different kinds of rocks and substrate out in my backyard and shed.


Yes, it sure is Razor! I love watching your youtube video, with David playing, very soothing while I work 

Good point about the current keeping the refuse of all kinds off the substrate. I'm noticing that on my sand as well - there is rarely anything to vacuum. As for the color of substrate and background, it is all about which fish you have and the rock structures, as well as personal taste as you mentioned. One reason I have resisted painting the back of my 55g is that I might want to change my mind - without taking the tank down again (I can't reach the back, otherwise). The most interesting thing happened the other day when my black background ripped... but I'll save the for another post!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ladyfish said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > That is my tank.....all black and bright white holey rocks. I love the colors on my fish. It really is all about personal taste the same with lights and fish.
> ...


Yep...the music takes me to another place...total relaxation.


----------

